# Bay hippie outfitters 1/13-1/16



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing on Calcasieu this weekend was a good as its gets ! Limits all 3 days for all of our boats and in a hurry ! Several fish caught on just a bare leadhead! Give us a call and come take advantage of this warm winter weather ! Trout fishing is also beginning to pick up as water temps are steady on the rise !

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

